# Moeller SPS PS4-151-MM1



## RadiTr (17 November 2004)

Hallo 

Ich verkaufe einen fast neue PS4 151MM1 .DAs Teil ist nur zu Simulationszwecken im Büro genutzt worden .Es ist auf einer Aluplatte mit Verdrahtungskanälen montiert und kann mit Tastern/rastend und tastend simuliert werden ( Photos per E-Mail) .DAs PAcket beinhaltet die Software ,Handbücher , doppelte Stecker,Programmierkabel, usw. NP über 370€ für 220€.

Photos bei Anfrage per E-Mail.

MFg


----------

